# Seiko Sbbn007 â€œtuna Canâ€



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko SBBN007 â€œTuna Canâ€

Where can I spend my Battery change voucher in the UK.

Will they do the whole seals and pressure test thing or simply change the battery, I can do a battery change myself, with confidence, for less than the cost of postage if that is all in going to happen.

It's this one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not sure that its possible in the UK David, I think its a Japanese market watch and so for a official Seiko change they will want it to go back there,  When mines due Im just going to get it done here by either Roy or Steve B...


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

DavidH said:


> Seiko SBBN007 â€œTuna Canâ€
> 
> Where can I spend my Battery change voucher in the UK.
> 
> ...


Battery change voucher will not work in UK.You must send watch to Japan.Voucher only covers battery replacement.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for that

According to the scale on the caseback it is six months overdue...and going strong. Lets see when it pops.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

DavidH said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> According to the scale on the caseback it is six months overdue...and going strong. Lets see when it pops.


It's a Seiko, it'll march on for years on its original battery.


----------

